# Using iPod docks & chargers with the iPhone... be careful



## portamix (Dec 14, 2007)

I used my Griffin Tune Flex car docking cradle for my iPod with my iPhone recently and I noticed it felt hot to the touch when I removed it. Later I read this article about people frying there iPhone with 3 party chargers and docks that work fine with your iPod but aren't compatible with the iPhone.

iPhone charger compatibility - iPhone Atlas


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

I think it has more to do with the fit of the dock connector. I have two cables I use with the iPhone. The one that came in the box with it, and a stock Apple 1st gen nano cable. The former has a much more satisfying snap and rigidity when plugged in than the latter.

When using the one for my nano with my iPhone at work, I found that if it was on an odd angle or just not snapped in by a hair, the phone would say it was charging, but after hours of doing so, the battery level would not increase at all, and the unit would get hot to the touch. 

I'd also feel a slight shock when I'd pick it up. Could have been just static, but it always coincided with the unit being hot.

My phone still works fine and the battery life is still great, but I'm definitely much more careful with how I plug the dock connector into the iPhone now.


----------



## white rhino (Jan 3, 2008)

When ever you plug any charger into an Iphone it will tell you on the screen if it's not compatible. If it wasn't made for Iphone don't use it! it will fry your phone. My friend fried his with a car charger. It really sucks cause I have spent $300.00 on a sweet belkin charger and an apple video dock for my ipod video and I can't use it with my Iphone.
That being said I still wouldn't risk my iphone. TOO PRECIOUS : )


----------



## Bulldogge (Sep 12, 2007)

If the device states on the box that it is iPod, iPhone friendly and is from a reputable manufacturer than you should be fine. The reason for a lot of these warnings comes from the use of car docks being used with the iPhone. Apple provides a notice that it is not intended to work with the iPhone due to the transmission of the radio interference (GSM Buzz) Providing for a not so nice experience at times. I use the Belkin FM transmitter dock in my car for a min of 2hrs a day, for the past month or so. I have had no issues related to the battery. At times in heavily populated areas get an increase in GSM Buzzing. The issue of the phone getting hot, well any battery will heat up on a charge, especially if you are using the device while it is being charged. An iPod, iPhone will be warm to the touch even when you are using it while charging on the supplied Apple charger. 
Below is the link for the product I have. The iPhone is not officially supported on the box, but the iPod touch is, as well as every other iPod. I used the adapter for the iPod touch and it fits fine. 
http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10095405&catid=#


----------



## portamix (Dec 14, 2007)

I contacted Griffin Tech. and got this reply. 

The Griffin TuneFlex has not been officially approved by Apple for use with the iPhone. Our quality assurance team has tested the TuneFlex with the iPhone and found that it works, thought the iPhone does not have the necessary software to recognize the TuneFlex. It sounds like the iPhone is not connecting well with the TuneFlex. First, I would check and make sure there is no debris or pocket link in the iPhone's dock. If the iPhone is still getting warm, I would advise not using the TuneFlex and the iPhone together. Since the two devices are technically not compatible, I am afraid there is nothing I can do to make it work. Let me know if I can be of any other service.

Whit

Griffin Technology
Technical Support

So far my phone isn't over heating. I think I didn't adjust it so it fit tight and when the car went over bumps it caused a problem.


----------



## JkEw (Oct 10, 2007)

I've used Monster iCarplay and Altec Lansing travel speakers with my iPhone for months now with no problems at all.

I've also just ordered the new DLO iPhone shielded speakers and should have them by early next week.

DLO | Portable Speakers


----------

